# Festplatte geht aus und läuft wieder an [erledigt]

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Seagate 750GB 7200.11

Nachdem Sie von hdparm nach 5min in den Standby geschickt wird, läuft Sie nach 20 wieder hoch.

Ähnlich auch wenn der PC ausgeschalten wird.

Die Festplatte schaltet sich dann auch ab und läuft nach 20sek wieder an.

Was könnte das sein?

MfGLast edited by Geizeskrank on Tue Dec 27, 2011 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Hmm.... hast du vielleicht irgend einen Dienst und ein Programm am laufen das genau das macht? 

lg

boospy

----------

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

ja das hatte ich ja auch vermutet, aber powertop bleibt still und wenn der Rechner aus ist, geht Sie ja auch aus und gleich wieder an.

Kann man mit hdparm vlt. noch mehr machen?

APM sollte nicht unterstützt sein.

----------

## doedel

Schau mal mit smartctl ins smart-Log, ob irgendwelche Fehler im Log stehen - wenn ja Fehler an der Hardware vermuten, Daten sichern, neue Platte kaufen.

Wenn nicht, kannst du mit hdparm das Standby-/Energiesparverhalten der Platte verändern. Dort würde ich erstmal sämtliche Energiesparfunktion abschalten bzw Timeouts ganz hoch und mal schauen, wie es dann aussieht.

----------

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

smartctl sagt nach knapp 3 Std.

```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     14011         -

```

----------

## doedel

Und was sagt das Smart Log über vergangene Fehler? 

SMART ist kein Heilmittel für kaputte Festplatten, aber wenn bisher Fehler aufgetreten sind, sieht man das dort.

----------

## toralf

Was sagt denn

```
cat /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
```

 ?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Meine Festplatte läuft z.B. auch immer an wenn ich nautilus oder den Gnome-Datei Dialog starte. Auch wenn diese Festplatte nicht eingehängt ist. Und ich sie schlafen gelegt habe, wacht sie immer wieder auf wenn ich unter Fluxbox einen Dateidialog öffne (z.B. Download bei Firefox).

Vielleicht ist es aber auch etwas spezifisches mit meinen "File-Bookmarks".

----------

## Geizeskrank

Hallo,

das Problem ist behoben, ich weiss aber nicht wie.

Sobald eine 2.te HDD angeschlossen wird, gehen beide in Standby und bleiben dort.

Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar, sobald nur noch eine HDD angeschlossen ist, fehlt der Standby.

Danke an Alle.

MfG

----------

## LinuxTom

Gibt es vielleicht ein neueres BIOS für Deinen Rechner?

----------

